# Embarq Resort Fees



## ira g (Jun 10, 2019)

We have reserved a week at Embarq Tremblant, a week at Embarq Blue Mountain and a week at Embarq Sandestin. We are not Embarq or Diamond owners. These weeks were exchanged through Interval International. I am getting conflicting answers to my question about Resort Fees, directly from the resorts front desk and Interval with no concrete answer. Does anyone have any idea if we will be required to pay any resort fee and what that amount would be? Thanks for you help.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 10, 2019)

You will never get definitive information from Diamond. Answers always depend on who you take with. One persons says one thing, another says something else: it's the Diamond way.  

Here is what's posted on the resort pages for each of the three locations:

Tremblant
No information about the resort fee

Blue Mountain
"-A resort fee of $21.95 CAD plus tax per night will be added to the reservation if the owner or member of THE Club® is checking in on a rental reservation."

Sandestin
"When checking in:
"- Hotel Guests: A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit and a daily $21.95 plus tax resort fee will be required (cash is not an acceptable form of deposit).
"- Member Points Booking: Photo Identification and credit card for security deposit will need to be provided at check-in. Resort fees* will be waived when staying on your member point reservations. A resort fee of $21.95 plus tax per night will be added to the reservation if the member of Embarc™ is checking in on a rental reservation."

The non-Embarc resorts that Diamond manages state the resort for "Hotel Guests and Exchange Reservation." Maybe the Embarc resorts are an exception and they don't charge exchange guests (so "Exchange Reservation" is not in the text). Maybe the person writing the web page made a mistake by leaving out "Exchange Reservation". Clearly a mistake was make by the Diamond employee who wrote the Blue Mountain text, because Embarc members are not member of THE Club. 

Good luck, but even if you get the correct information, you will not know it is correct. Diamond is sorry company.


----------



## klpca (Jun 11, 2019)

Just checked into Embarc Palm Desert today. There was no mention of any resort fees and there wasn't anything mentioned on my II confirmation either. The concierge mentioned that I was not a "hotel guest", but an exchanger.  I'll let you know if that changes at check out.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 11, 2019)

Embarc Palm Desert did not charge me when I was last there. Of course, things change...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ira g (Jun 11, 2019)

I called II again last night and the vacation guide went over the listings for my three above resorts and said he sees no mention for II exchanges of any resort fees. We will have to wait for check in and check out. Thanks.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 11, 2019)

When We stayed at Diamond resorts last spring, I was expecting a resort fee, but it wasn’t charged. We did have to pay for parking. It was two units, one an II exchange, the other a getaway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 11, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just checked into Embarc Palm Desert today. There was no mention of any resort fees and there wasn't anything mentioned on my II confirmation either. The concierge mentioned that I was not a "hotel guest", but an exchanger.  I'll let you know if that changes at check out.


TIA, Katherine. I'll be there in August on an II Getaway, so it will be useful to know. I haven't been charged the fee before, but the last time I was there was back in 2013 (IIRC, it was still Club Intrawest then).


----------



## dsexton (Jun 12, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just checked into Embarc Palm Desert today. There was no mention of any resort fees and there wasn't anything mentioned on my II confirmation either. The concierge mentioned that I was not a "hotel guest", but an exchanger.  I'll let you know if that changes at check out.



klpca and Ken55 - I'm headed here in December - any tips or recommendations ?


----------



## IdahoSuz (Jun 12, 2019)

I stayed at the Embarc in Palm Desert about 6 weeks ago with an II exchange.  I was not charged a resort fee.  Let us know if you get charged at the Sandestin property as I was able to secure an exchange there for next year.


----------



## klpca (Jun 12, 2019)

dsexton said:


> klpca and Ken55 - I'm headed here in December - any tips or recommendations ?


This place is honestly one of my favorites. The resort grounds are fabulous. We live close by so our normal routine here is to relax and unwind, so we really appreciate the beauty of the resort. As far as "things to do", our regular suggestions are the Palm Springs Tram, the Aviation museum, and hiking in Joshua Tree NP. There are tours of mid-century homes but we've never gotten around to going but they look interesting.


----------



## klpca (Jun 15, 2019)

PcflEZFlng said:


> TIA, Katherine. I'll be there in August on an II Getaway, so it will be useful to know. I haven't been charged the fee before, but the last time I was there was back in 2013 (IIRC, it was still Club Intrawest then).


Just checked out. No resort fees. Small victories!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 15, 2019)

Indeed. Thanks!


----------



## ira g (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2019)

I am wondering if Sandestin will have a resort fee.  I didn't even consider that might be the case.  I have two weeks for next May.  Those may be re-traded for Marriott's resort there.  I have choices.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Sep 1, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just checked out. No resort fees. Small victories!


An update. I just checked out a week ago. Did not incur resort fees.


----------



## ira g (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for your update on the resort fees.


PcflEZFlng said:


> An update. I just checked out a week ago. Did not incur resort fees.


----------



## Brian Allen (Nov 16, 2019)

I am a Marriott Vacation Club Owner with points and am interested in trying to trade with an Embarc owner for Sandestin in the Summer.  I should be able to get you in to a MVC of your choice in exchange.  I know there are a lot of variables for two people to discuss to ensure a fair trade but I am open and can speak with you by phone to see if we can come to an arrangement.  Please reply if interested.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 20, 2020)

We are headed to Embarc Palm Desert  in December in a 1 bdrm. Can anyone let me know if those units have washer/dryer? Microwave? What is parking situation (free with II exchange?)  Especially nice buildings/units to ask for?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 20, 2020)

I do not think I paid any resort fees at Embarc Tremblant


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> We are headed to Embarc Palm Desert in December in a 1 bdrm. Can anyone let me know if those units have washer/dryer? Microwave? What is parking situation (free with II exchange?) Especially nice buildings/units to ask for? Thanks for any info.



Each building has a laundry room, not in unit. Microwave, yes (what timeshare doesn’t?). Free parking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> We are headed to Embarc Palm Desert  in December in a 1 bdrm. Can anyone let me know if those units have washer/dryer? Microwave? What is parking situation (free with II exchange?)  Especially nice buildings/units to ask for?  Thanks for any info.





Ken555 said:


> Each building has a laundry room, not in unit. Microwave, yes (what timeshare doesn’t?). Free parking.


All the blds are relatively small so the laundry rooms were not used very much. Free machines and free soap


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 21, 2020)

Bill4728 said:


> All the blds are relatively small so the laundry rooms were not used very much. Free machines and free soap



Very helpful to know about the laundry, parking and microwave (I figured there MUST be one but did not see it on the confirmation). Thanks all.


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 8, 2020)

Bill4728 said:


> All the blds are relatively small so the laundry rooms were not used very much. Free machines and free soap



Am here at Embarc Palm Desert now and there are two washer/dryers in the building below our unit but NO soap just to warn prospective visitors. May be another casualty of covid but don't plan on laundry soap being here.

Addendum: My error. There was one packet of soap in our unit under the kitchen sink and I am sure they would give us more if we asked. Apologies for the error.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 8, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> Am here at Embarc Palm Desert now and there are two washer/dryers in the building below our unit but NO soap just to warn prospective visitors. May be another casualty of covid but don't plan on laundry soap being here.



IIRC, there was a big box of soup in the laundry room. You might check another laundry room in a different building.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 8, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> IIRC, there was a big box of soup in the laundry room. You might check another laundry room in a different building.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We don't actually need it (we have a laundry "kit" we just bring everywhere) but a lot of the "common use" items of yore seem to be gone with covid, and  whether it makes any sense at all (it doesn't), it doesn't seem to matter. In a pinch there is Ralph's 0.5 mi from here that has everything anyone could possibly want.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 8, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> We don't actually need it (we have a laundry "kit" we just bring everywhere) but a lot of the "common use" items of yore seem to be gone with covid, and whether it makes any sense at all (it doesn't), it doesn't seem to matter. In a pinch there is Ralph's 0.5 mi from here that has everything anyone could possibly want.



It’s actually a nice walk to the Ralph’s (and there’s always Instacart).

I always find it amusing when I see posts on TUG about things like laundry soap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 12, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> IIRC, there was a big box of soup in the laundry room. You might check another laundry room in a different building.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Undoubtedly before covid.  "Big boxes" of anything seemed banned these days for no scientific reason at all. As someone in the health and science world, these blanket, "makes no real sense" but we feel like we need to do it, make me a bit crazy, but I digress.....

 Laundry rooms were convenient and about as close to being in the uint without the noise. The front desk will send whatever you need.


----------



## klpca (Dec 12, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> Undoubtedly before covid.  "Big boxes" of anything seemed banned these days for no scientific reason at all. As someone in the health and science world, these blanket, "makes no real sense" but we feel like we need to do it, make me a bit crazy, but I digress.....
> 
> Laundry rooms were convenient and about as close to being in the uint without the noise. The front desk will send whatever you need.


We were in a downstairs end unit. It was definitely noisy in the room on the other side of the laundry room. I love this resort but I don't think we'll go back if we need a 2 bedroom. The unit felt dark, and our room was noisy from both the laundry and the neighbors above (partiers).


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 12, 2020)

Good to know. [We were here just before the resort shut down in an attempt to comply with the widely mis-interpreted CA 12/2020 order. So essentially, no one here.]  

We were on a second floor 1 bdrm unit which was really quiet. I adored the scale of the resort - beautiful, no gates to go in and out of, parking for all the units not far to walk, walking paths very near by, low level shopping near by etc. 

What was more flummoxing to me were some fo the oddities of the units: kitchen islands at an odd 45 degree angle, microwaves in a pull out drawer near the short end of the oddly placed island, all of the dishes under the counters and a bit hard to get to, master bed also at some odd degree angle to the room (putting my bedside unit and clock farther from me) etc. 

I assume this is standard for the units. but can't imagine what the designers were thinking.  But we truly loved the resort and looking at some of the larger Marriott and Westin resorts I can really understand, despite the unit oddities, why people love this one.


----------



## klpca (Dec 12, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> Good to know. [We were here just before the resort shut down in an attempt to comply with the widely mis-interpreted CA 12/2020 order. So essentially, no one here.]
> 
> We were on a second floor 1 bdrm unit which was really quiet. I adored the scale of the resort - beautiful, no gates to go in and out of, parking for all the units not far to walk, walking paths very near by, low level shopping near by etc.
> 
> ...


I love the quirkiness, lol. My hot buttons are natural light and ambient noise. The downstairs 2 bedroom units failed on both. I let my mom sleep in the true master. The bedroom that we slept in had no windows. Zero. It was off of the kitchen and had a skinny window on the kitchen wall with an opaque film and another window in the shower, again with an opaque film on that window. It was cave like. I absolutely hated it. We will go back, but in a 1 bedroom unit.


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 12, 2020)

klpca said:


> I love the quirkiness, lol. My hot buttons are natural light and ambient noise. The downstairs 2 bedroom units failed on both. I let my mom sleep in the true master. The bedroom that we slept in had no windows. Zero. It was off of the kitchen and had a skinny window on the kitchen wall with an opaque film and another window in the shower, again with an opaque film on that window. It was cave like. I absolutely hated it. We will go back, but in a 1 bedroom unit.



I wondered what those opaque film windows were on the unit below us! We have one for our shower entrance, but it clearly was not for that. We love dark sleeping areas so would not have minded that, but I am with you on the light and noise so I think we should feel blessed that we lucked out on both. But the weird kitchen and the fact that I could not take a shower without getting my head soaked (I really do hate the straight from the ceiling shower heads) drove me a little nuts. I wrote a nice review because I think the resort is a real peach overall. 

We used an AC for this (which was lucky, I know) so I checked out what should have been our second week (Westin Mission Hills - cancelled) as well as a few of the other Westins and Marriotts and they are just huge, with parking gates and nothing like the feeling of the Embarc. I am grateful to know about the 2 bdrm units because we nearly accepted an upgrade but decided the view would be better up here. Will try to get it in the future and bring what I can to mitigate the quirks!


----------

